# towing 5th wheel with goose neck hitch



## Shadow (Nov 25, 2001)

Wife and I are getting ready to buy a 5th wheel,(not sure of model yet,)Question is I already have a goose neck hitch.Can we buy a 5th wheel with the goose neck hitch or is it an add on?(how safe etc)Would like to pull our boat behind all this. Thanks,


----------



## Gary B (Nov 25, 2001)

towing 5th wheel with goose neck hitch

Hi Shadow, I've seen some folks towing with a goose neck, but I would think its more work then its worth, saftey chains are required with goose neck hitchs, its much harder to see when hitching up, and most states that allow triple towing state 5th wheel hitchs. Happy trails GB


----------



## C Nash (Nov 26, 2001)

towing 5th wheel with goose neck hitch

Hello Shadow, I had a goose neck hitch when I bought our fiver and checked into getting an adapter .  It cost about as much as the 5th wheel hitch so I added the regulsar 5th hitch and as Gary said it is much easier to hitch up.  If you need to remove it all you have to do is leave it connected to your trailer and lift all of the hitch out except the rails and then you can use your regular goose neck if you have another trailer with a goose neck.  Some states allow towing behind the trailer and some don't so you would need to ck with all states that you will be towing in.  Sure would be great if all states would use the same guidelines but, that's just wishful thinking.  Most all the guides have a listing of the laws for each state.  Camping Life Nov/Dec issue has the state by state towing laws listed.  Alabama does not allow two trailer towing but, I have seen quite a few on the interstates.  Very common with semis. The law may just apply to state roads. Biggest problem may come from your insurance co. if you had a wreck towing in a state that had a law against towing two. Good luck

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Dayle1 (Nov 30, 2001)

towing 5th wheel with goose neck hitch

A goose neck hitch would need an adaptor, and while there are some available, it will at least invalidate the 5'ver warranty.  The long lever between the 5'ver frame and the goose neck ball puts much more strain on the 5'ver frame.  Some owners who have tried this have experienced frame failures, especially in a panic stop.  You would be asking for real trouble to go this route and then add even more strain by towing something behind the 5'ver.


----------



## Butch (Nov 30, 2001)

towing 5th wheel with goose neck hitch

Roger that Dayle1,  I have seen the Goosenecks buckle as you described.  Happy Motoring, Butch - Mission, TX - for awhile...


----------

